# العمال المتعاملون مع مشتقات البترول



## م أحمد حجازي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

كتاب في التعامل مع مشتقات البترول


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

شرح جيد
شكراً لك


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (4 ديسمبر 2007)

اريد من المهندس احمد حجازي لماذا هذا المرفق مكتوب في نهايته اسم احمد الشرقاوي هل هو صاحب الموضوع ام ايه نريد التعليق للاهمية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 ديسمبر 2007)

eng_ahmed_toshiba قال:


> اريد من المهندس احمد حجازي لماذا هذا المرفق مكتوب في نهايته اسم احمد الشرقاوي هل هو صاحب الموضوع ام ايه نريد التعليق للاهمية



ذكر الأخ أحمد بأن صاحب المواضيع هو صديقه أحمد الشرقاوي
وذكر اسم المصدر يعبر عن أمانة علمية من الأخ أحمد حجازي


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (8 ديسمبر 2007)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> ذكر الأخ أحمد بأن صاحب المواضيع هو صديقه أحمد الشرقاوي
> وذكر اسم المصدر يعبر عن أمانة علمية من الأخ أحمد حجازي


شكرا للسيد أحمد الأمين
على المعلومات وعلى الأمانة

:68: :68: :68: :68:


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات وامانة المهندس احمد


----------



## وعد صادق (24 مايو 2008)

جاري التحميل، بارك الله فيك وفي اهلك


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (29 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## adoula144 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا المزيد من تالق و الاهتمام


----------



## محمد منير حسن (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (7 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks so much


----------



## engsaer (26 مايو 2009)

thank you so much for this book


----------



## اسامةعباس (27 مايو 2009)

الموضوع قيم جدا ....رجاء المزيد من المعلومات حول الموضوع أو ان كان لديك احصائيات أو مراجع علمية


----------



## دكتور عراقي (8 يونيو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------

